# Heart Should not Skip any Bit :)



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

BEAT not bit lol
Just no need to rush i am taking things slowly. Chemistry is there he fits lot of my standards one thing i wish it wasn't like that it is the age i am 47 he is 40.

He was a coworker he moved to another state to take care of his mom. she has a brain cancer and she is dying.

He use to show interest in me, my divorce was not final yet and wasn't emotionally ready to talk to any guy. But now i am single and more stable.

He sent me friend request on Facebook and we had couple conversations he said he is having a crush on me. He is making nice comments on almost every picture or status i post.

He said he likes me so much and i told him that i also like him i don't want to fall in love fast trying to slow down to not get hurt or shocked to get to know him better. I think he is doing the same.

He still doesn't know anything about me he is attracted but he is nice and we have many things in common

He was married for ten years now divorced after he discovered that his wife is lesbian He was shocked and he says that he is not looking to have any sexual realationship with other women....( i know it is a matter of time and this is convenient to my circumstances.I have another long thread for more details http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...ion/12611-28-years-marriage-what-ca-i-do.html

I started the annulment process ( i am Catholic) this is going to take long time. So literally i am still married to my x. Not for the state but for my church.

I am going to give it a try, i know i need to be so cautious because my X still pressuring me to go back to him and he won't admit to see anyone else in my life. But this is a person i can see a future with him.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Today he gave me his phone number to call him 
What do you think should i do?
Do i call or give him my phone number and let him be the one who calls?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Let him call you ... and be safe.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I can feel he has a feeling to me and thinking about me most the time But i want to take things slowly But i didn't like the message behind the song that he sent me today

YouTube - DR HOOK Sharing The Night Together With Lyrics


I don't want to lose him 

Yesterday he posted on my wall other type of songs asking me if i like them. They were normal songs.
But today he posted this one in my inbox and said do you like Dr Hook also?

I know i am beautiful and attractive woman and it is normal to feel sometimes lonely but my loneliness is chosen i can tell him a lot if his question was a direct one but he sent a song

I like him i am attracted to him but i am not looking to live with him before marriage what the song tells hurt me and i don't know what should i reply.

What do you think? Any advice!!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I sent him this message

"I never heard Dr Hook before. Do you like the story or the vocal in this song?
For me it is confusing because the way he is singing puts my mind in a love story and romance situation but what the story tells is totally different!!"


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It's ok to tell him you are not ready for anything more than a casual, non-sexual relationship, if that is how you feel. He may decide that's not right for him--but you cannot change who you are and where you are in life. If you are not ready/willing to start a new relationship, then you are not.

But, how much of this is you and how much of it is fear of your soon to be ex? Or are you legally divorced? If you are legally divorced, your ex is no longer a consideration. If you choose not to have a sexual relationship until the anullment has been completed, that's fine--but be clear that it is because it is what you want, not because you continue to dance to ex's tune!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I loved his reply. He sent me 3 messages 

"Its a romantic song LVS, I promise its nothing dirty or nasty."

"P.S. I like the singing."

"I want you to know that I wont send you anything that I thought would hurt your feelings or make you feel bad. I like talking to you so much LVS. You always say such nice things to me and I have such a hard time finding someone like you to talk to. I know you are working so I will quit bothering you. I hope that you have a wonderful day and I look forward to talking to YOU again, ha!"

What do you think? If he is looking for sex and not to be committed in a serious relationship i think he will distance himself.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

sisters359 said:


> It's ok to tell him you are not ready for anything more than a casual, non-sexual relationship, if that is how you feel. He may decide that's not right for him--but you cannot change who you are and where you are in life. If you are not ready/willing to start a new relationship, then you are not.


I am ready to start a new relationship i like this guy so much but i don't want to live with him without being married.
And i know when sex is involved so many things we are going to miss. But i know the attraction exists for both of us. So if he is serious in our relationship he will wait and i am not willing to hide anything of him he will know when he talks to me in a direct way.



sisters359 said:


> But, how much of this is you and how much of it is fear of your soon to be ex? Or are you legally divorced? If you are legally divorced, your ex is no longer a consideration. If you choose not to have a sexual relationship until the anullment has been completed, that's fine--but be clear that it is because it is what you want, not because you continue to dance to ex's tune!


My divorce is final and effective since February 16th. It is about my religion and my believes not out of fear of my ex.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

LVS I am glad to see that you are out in the world  I hope he is saying the right things still. 
I am sorry I have been away for so long, it has been so hard here I have ducked into a shell and am really only able to keep up withthhe demands of parenting. pathetic but true...
On the plus side my children and I are healing and are doing well to have so much time for us... not HIM
I immerse myself in them and we all come out better for now but I am feeling a lonelyness... 
I keep thinking it is too soon, it is, and I squash it and go back to the kids 

Update please!


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

It has been a while i didn't update.
I am doing very well He is still with his mom in different state. 

We are talking over the phone or Facebook and we can spend hours talking about different things without being bored or wondering what to talk about. A lot of fun and a lot of discussions about uncountable things in life or interests or books we are reading. 

We fell in love with each other and everything is balanced in our relationship. We have a lot of things in common, same likes and dislikes same way to analyse things, we have the same fears and we share the same hope and faith. Also we were both hurt in the past.

We both like each other from inside out.I love him so much but my love is not blind i am seeing his positive side as well as the negative one. He seems a guy who hold responsibility of his own actions and acknowledges his weaknesses and his mistakes and apologizes for everything wrong he does also he is willing to do the work that he needs to help himself to get better.

Also it is hard to build relationship over the internet or the phone but this is what we have right now and we are overcoming the hard times until we have the chance to meet in person so we get to know each other in better way.


P.S. Good to hear from you Shianne and glad to know you are doing well as for loneliness it is normal to feel it but you will be fine. Try to find time to do things for yourself and make some friends it will help.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Our relationship is amazing and we are on the same wave. While chatting so many times we finish each other sentences we think so much alike over and over again we say the same things at the same time. It is amazing in so many ways.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds great! I'm glad you met someone. Do the kids know?


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Well my D18 knows and she is happy for me. 
My S13 one time saw me talking to him over the phone and he asked me if i am going out with him he was saying it in a normal voice with a smile he said mom really if you are going out with someone i need to know i need to know who is going to be my step dad. Lol i didn't tell him but i can feel he is emotionally ready for someone in my life.
The problem is going to be with my older kids when they know it is going to be so hard for them to admit it.
It is too early to think about it, we still have a long way to cross before getting to the next level in our relationship.


----------

